# Part-Time Exp. Deckhand wanted



## JLee (Jul 15, 2017)

We have a 50ft. sportfish and are looking for a part-time experienced deckhand for fishing trips. Previous experience on a sportfish preferred. text or email 281.744.9541, [email protected].


----------



## hyperman (Dec 9, 2011)

location would have helped since you are asking for a part timer


----------

